# Dadant vs maxant



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Both are good machines, I have several used Dadant 20's and Im happy with their service, but I gotta give the edge to MAXANT especially if I was buyin new. MAXANT has a great product and outstanding construction and most importantly MAXANT has great, professional and prompt service both on the phone and e-mail, and they routinely check in here on BEESOURCE to answer questions and provide input. :thumbsup:


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Dadant 20 and also a Maxant 2 frame hand crank. Both are excellent machines. :thumbsup:
I will strongly second peacekeepers endorsement of Maxant's service. Jake is excellent to deal with and when I had a problem (not of their doing-shipper/damage) they stepped up to the plate and took care of it at their expense. Not so easy to find service like that anymore. :applause:

Perry


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

MAXANT & DADANT=Made in the USA!


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You read in the ABJ about how the Dadant machines are 304 stainless and thicker gauge than their competitors, and how they MIG weld everything instead of solder. Care to reply, Maxant?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Just checked on prices, too. Your $1395 extractor holds ten deep frames, while the Dadant at $1499 is larger, holds twenty deep frames and has the stainless drain welded in. Is this right? I am not an extractor expert, just comparing what I see in the ads.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We to use T304 and 20 gauge too, and TIG weld ours. We havent used solder since the 70's


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I would be asking about the motors myself...that is going to be the big difference besides the quality of the extractor. Anyone that extracts a lot will tell you that some of the motors get very hot, are not sized right for the size extractor they are on and will not get the job done on more then a few extractions. Not saying this is the case with the Dadant or Maxant but it's what I would be inquiring about.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I have both as well. While I haven't had the opportunity to use the Maxant yet, Just from looking at the construction and design of each, I'd favor the Maxant. And yes, Jake is rarely more than a hands length away from his Blackberry. :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I like my Maxant Bottling tanks. When I decide to buy a couple of new extractors I certainly will give Maxant Industries the first crack at convincing me to buy from them. I enjoyed talking to the guys down in Orlando. Dadant is an old family business. I like that sort of thing. Maxant is a younger family business. W/, I imagine, more family members working in the business. I like that too. And want to support that.

It's gonna be tough. But Maxant is closer, geographically speaking.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

So what is the motor comparison like? Anyone tried both?


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought two used maxant 20 framers. One had no motor. I sent a PM to Jake and he said that the motors were available from Graingers with no problem. Too me availability is a big deal as all equipment will fail at some point. I will talk to maxant when I get an uncapper as I have decided that using a hand plain is ... well I cant post what I think about a hand plain in an open forum now that I have had the opportunity to use one...


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the feed back! I had decided that the 20 frame dadant was the better value at $1450.00 because it held 36 supers an 20 deeps insted of 20supers and 10 deeps but then one of the beekeeper suppliers offerd me the maxant $100 cheaper than maxant so I ordered it.It will be shiped on monday!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Just to clarify so no one is confused.
The 1400 series holds 20 mediums/shallow OR 10 deeps and 10 mediums/shallows.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

you are going to enjoy your new Maxant. I have a Maxant extractor and recently bought their bottling tank. I echo the positive customer service experience already mentioned above and Jake is great to work with. You can view our gallery which has some shots of the extractor and bottling tank in action 

We are hoping to get the uncapping tank if we can sell enough honey bears later this year. The plastic uncapping tub we are using currently to hold frames is a bit of a pain plus I would like to get something that holds 20+ frames. Its really better suited for a 9 frame extractor.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

How does the maxant speed control work? Does the control knob tighten a friction clutch between two pulleys? One connected to motor and one connected to basket.

Johnny


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Broke-T said:


> How does the maxant speed control work? Does the control knob tighten a friction clutch between two pulleys? One connected to motor and one connected to basket.
> 
> Johnny


You got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry I was confused,I did not realize I could put 10 deeps and 10 medums or shallows in there I have bolth so that does make it mutch better.Now It is even a better deal! Thanks maxant!:thumbsup:


----------



## pdman (Apr 19, 2006)

For what it's worth, I recently had the pleasure of meeting and dealing with Jake at Maxant and I can't say enough about the great customer service and experience I had with him. Jeremy C, I'm sure you'l be pleased with your new extractor from Maxant.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The Dadant 20 frame extractor holds 20 deep frames or 36 medium/shallow frames. My older Dadant has the friction control which works quite well. The newer ones are electronic, which also work I presume. Both the Maxant and Dadant extractors are high quality and will last you a career. Mine was probably 20 years old when I bought it and still going strong.


----------

